# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar on a freestanding patio/carport

## mattwilliams78

Anyone had a 1.5-2kW system installed flat on a patio/carport? (I know this hurts the output a bit but I'm willing to wear it). Stratco have offered to design one for me for a non-refundable $300 and I wanted to see if anyone had done it before I fork out the cash. 
Thanks,

----------


## Wombat2

My first reaction was "Why" then ran it through the software and you only loose about 5% in a year between flat and optimal - add an additional panel and you will make that up  :2thumbsup:

----------


## mattwilliams78

Yeh, I know the output isnt too hurt by being flat and I just don't have the roof area available for two reasons; a) I installed solar hot water panels a while back and put them pride of place in the middle of the rear north facing roof. I could frame the PV around them but this adds to the install a bit (extra racking if its not just a big square lump) b) most importantly, I'd really like to extend within the next 5 years and when I add the extension I want to reroof the whole house with a whole new, single material, probably colourbond. I really don't want to move the PV panels as well as the solar hot water panels! 
So, anyone got any patio design drawings I can submit to council?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Smurf

Solar panels installed horizontally will need cleaning from time to time since dust etc settles and will not satisfactorily blow / wash off in normal weather conditions unless you get regular heavy storms. Any tilt is better than no tilt in that regard.  
How dirty they get will depend on location and local dust etc sources. Worst one I've ever seen was about 1km from a major roadworks site with the panels horizontal. Wiped my finger across them, and my finger went black...

----------

